# florence by mills Silicone Face Mask Brush



## Dawn (Nov 12, 2020)

*Silicone Face Mask Brush*

Masking just got so much easier! Introducing the new Silicone Face Mask Brush, designed to help evenly apply our favorite peel off masks without wasting any product and staying as mess free as possible.

Florencebymills.com, $10

​


----------

